# Laptop help--Interested in your opinions



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

So guys, I was wondering what ideas you guys had about a problem my laptop has: overheating.

I have a year-old Toshiba Satellite L675D-S7104 completely stock other than the RAM which I upgraded to 8GB. It runs windows 8/wubi and has an ubuntu virtual machine on it as well.

So here is my problem: The laptop overheats and shuts itself off--this is usually due to some processes-like gaming, using visual basic, etc, and has been happening intermittently since I bought it.

The question I am asking is what options do I have? I have a laptop stand with an extra 2 fans in it that seem to work well, the only problem I have is that it adds bulk to the laptop and cannot really be taken to class with me or the library.

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## brainvision (Mar 22, 2013)

you should open it and clean the fan and maybe add some / replace some thermal gel to the processor..
anyway if these are the symptoms the best you can do is: *clean it*!!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Yeah clean the fans and make sure you're not blocking them. There are also cooling pads for laptops. Also, if you plan on gaming or development, laptops are not really the best for that. Get a desktop. More power (i5 and i7 on laptop might carry the same name, but no where as powerful, same with GPUs) and much cheaper. Plus you don't get stuck with inferior parts as most OEMs just stick whatever is cheap into prebuilt PCs and laptops.

I also have a laptop when I travel, but my desktop gets the most usage.


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

Alright thanks guys, I'll definitely take a look at the fan--as for the cooling plate, I have one, but its quite large to be carrying around campus. As for a desktop, Im thinking about getting one when I have an apartment next year


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MidnightNinja said:


> Alright thanks guys, I'll definitely take a look at the fan--as for the cooling plate, I have one, but its quite large to be carrying around campus. As for a desktop, Im thinking about getting one when I have an apartment next year


Oh and if you keep it on all the time when idle (your laptop), not a good idea. Desktops can be left on for long periods of time, but not laptops. My ideal solution though for development (and gaming on the side) is a lightweight laptop in a low to mid range price to get me by when I am not at home (depending on budget) and then a good custom desktop for standard usage


----------



## MidnightNinja (Dec 10, 2011)

yarly said:


> Oh and if you keep it on all the time when idle (your laptop), not a good idea. Desktops can be left on for long periods of time, but not laptops. My ideal solution though for development (and gaming on the side) is a lightweight laptop in a low to mid range price to get me by when I am not at home (depending on budget) and then a good custom desktop for standard usage


Thats actually not a bad idea as far as the laptop/desktop goes. As far as the idling goes, I'll keep that in mind. I usually leave it sleeping (habit since boot times on windows 7 were atrocious.)

Thanks again Yarly!


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

MidnightNinja said:


> Thats actually not a bad idea as far as the laptop/desktop goes. As far as the idling goes, I'll keep that in mind. I usually leave it sleeping (habit since boot times on windows 7 were atrocious.)
> 
> Thanks again Yarly!


Np 

Sleeping is okay (though drains battery), just leaving it actually on not so much. Some laptops are likely to overheat that way.

But yeah, I leave my desktop on all the time unless I go out of town. Then when I'm elsewhere, I ssh into it if needed, so it works out well.


----------

